# مشروع ابراج سكنية بالسودان



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 يوليو 2006)

مشروع ابراج سكنية بادرمان بالسودان.......


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 يوليو 2006)

ارجو سماع اراء الزملاء في هذا المشروع


----------



## البندارى3 (1 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع رائع ...

ودائما ذوقك حلو وجميل


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (1 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل 
و لكن هل من مساقط او لقطات اخرى للمشروع؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أغسطس 2006)

*المساقط وبعض اللقطات*


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 أغسطس 2006)

لم اتلق اي تعليقات جديدة علي المشروع


----------



## أم زينب (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .. المشروع جميل.. وجهد واضح جدا في التصميم..
أنتقادي يتمثل في الفتحات الموضوعة بشكل ممل نوعا ما - رغم اني أعرف انها ضرورة وظيفية - لكن حبذا لو وجد لها حل آخر + هل تم مراعاة اتجاهات الشمس والتهوية بالنسبة لطقس السودان؟
أود الحصول على معلومات أكثر عن المشروع.. الموقع.. الشركة المنفذة الخ


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 أغسطس 2006)

ام زينب .....المشروع يقع في امدرمان علي النيل مباشرة.....والشركة المنفذة غالبا ستكون دانفوديو....والمشروع عبارة عن سته ابراج سكنية والدور الارضي به بعض الخدمات من محلات ....الخ


----------



## hamed2 (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
لو أخذت كتل المشروع توجيه أكبر نحو البحر كي تكون اغلب عناصر المشروع مطلة على البحر ...
الكتل غير مدروسة ...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (5 أغسطس 2006)

hamed2الموقع مما لاشك يفرض توزيع الكتل.......ومما لا شك فيه ان وضع كل العناصر علي النيل امر مثالي ولكن ليس متاحا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع ما زال تحت التعديل والتطوير للتنفيذ وبالتالي اي نقد .......فيه افادة واضافة للمشروع وفي صالح العمل ذاته


----------



## رايس (14 أغسطس 2006)

ان الاهم في الموقع هو النيل لدا اعتقد انه يجب ان تكون علاقته مع المشروع في مخطط الكتلة نجد انك اعطيته نوعا من تهياة لا نجدها في 3d


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 أغسطس 2006)

رايس ......ارجو التوضيح يشكل اكثر حيث انني لم افهم بالتحديد رأيك


----------



## eng_afify (15 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد ان المشروع لم يستخدم العناصر المحيطه به


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 أغسطس 2006)

ما المقصود بالعناصر المحيطة به؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رايس (15 أغسطس 2006)

لم لا تاخد نظرة على مشاريع سياخية على البحر و ترى كيف يخلقون نوع من فضاءات مثل مساحات خضراء بارضيات مختلفة الارتفعات


----------



## sail (17 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جيد فقط زودنا بباقى الصور
نصيحة:-
امدرمان بالقرب من البحر ارضها قابلة للانتفاخ(متحركة)
ارجو وضعها فى الاعتبار
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 أغسطس 2006)

sailهل انت من السودان؟
اذا كنت من السودان هل تعلرفني بنفسك في رسالة خاصة؟


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك ...... البلانات الله يكرمك


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2007)

*امدرمان مدينتى*

شكرا للاخ المهندس ارجو الافادة على التطورات التى حدثت فانا لا ارى المشروع نفذ حتى الان


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (12 مارس 2007)

ممكن المساقط الأفقية للدور الأرضي والأدوار المتكرره ويحبذا يكون بالبرنامج المستخدم 
وشكرا


----------



## المشرف النوبى (12 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل لو كان متاح لاكن وين ممكن تنفيذ هذا المشروع فى ام درمان وهل هناك من يستطيع تمويله ارجو الرد فربما عندى من يستطيع فانى اعمل بشركه مقاولات كبيره والحمد لله


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 مارس 2007)

الاخ المشرف النوبي
المشروع عبارة عن مجموعة من الابراج السكنية كما اشرت في عنوان المشاركة ، ويقع علي النيل في قطعة أرض بجوار منزل السيد المهدي، وقد قام مكتبنا بالقاهرة من عمل التصميمات والرسومات الهندسية للمشروع ، والمشروع الآن قيد الحصول علي الترخيصات والموافقات اللازمة- وهي اجراءات معقدة وطويلة جدا كما تعلم - وقد كان من المتوقع ان تقوم شركة دانفوديو للمقاولات بتنفيذه وتمويله جزئيا مع بنك امدرمان الوطني ، ولكن كما تعلم مر البنك بازمة في الفترة السابقة مما كان له تاثير سلبي علي المشروع ، واذا كان لديك بالفعل جهة ترغب في تمويله ومناقشة المالك فمن الممكن ارسال رسالة خاصة لي لنتدارس الوسيلة المناسبة لذلك.....
مع تحياتي


----------



## الأمل موجود (18 مارس 2007)

اتمنى ات ارى المشروع في السودان قريبا


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (19 مارس 2007)

*الاطلاله*

تحياتي اخي احمد ​ 

وبوركت على هذا المشروع ​ 

ولكن هناك بعض الاقتراحات ​ 
كما ارى ان المشروع ابراج سكنيه ​ 
وست ادوار يعني يوجد به الكثير من السكان ​ 
والسكان يحتاجون الى الحديقه الداخليه خاصه وانها على النيل ​ 
حبذا لو تستغل الفراغ الداخلي باكبر قدر ممكن ​ 
كما في الصورة ​ 





​


----------



## Arch_M (21 مارس 2007)

الحقيقة المشروع جميل كواجهات ومباني ولكن الكتل لو وجهت جميعها إلى النيل فهو افضل بكثير..ويمكن توجيه المباني والكتل للنيل رغم انف الارض بتعديل التصميم وتوجيه المباني
سؤال هل لزاما ان يصمم هذا العدد من الابراج؟ وهل لا بد من تصميم المباني بهذا الشكل المربع او اعتماد حلول اخرى للتتناسب مع توجيه نحو النيل وكذلك مع الارض


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ Arch-m شكرا علي مقترحاتك، وسنقوم بدراسة ما يمكن تنفيذه منها في الاطار الذي يحقق الفكرة التصميمية للمشروع، والواقع ان عدد الابراج وبالتالي عدد الوحدات مرتبط الي حد ما بدراسة الجدوي الاقتصادية للمشروع ، ومن المحبذ طبعا ان يقل عدد الابراج والوحدات وتزداد المسطحات المفتوحة والفراغات ولكن سيؤدي ذلك الي ايجاد عدد اقل من الوحدات، وعندما يتم دراسة التكلفة الفعلية للوحدة ستكون مرتفعة الي حد كبير يصعب معه تسويقها، بالطيع قد تقول ان هذا فكر اقتصادي بحت او مادي فقط، ولكننا في النهايه نحاول بناء مشروعات يمكن الاستفاده منها وتسويقها من قبل من يملكونها، وانا متفق معك تماما في قلة عدد الابراج ، ومختلف معك في موضوع توجيه الكتل للنيل مباشرة رغم انف الارض، مع خالص تقديري لرأيك.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 مارس 2007)

الاخ المشرف النوبي، لم يصلنا رد منك بخصوص افكارك في هذا المشروع


----------



## يوسف نقد (25 مارس 2007)

يا حبذ لو كانت الاقواس كلها الى الداخل حتى يكون الشكل متجانس


----------



## فارس الظل (27 مارس 2007)

يا باشمهندس احمد .......
بلاحظ ان الكتلة الاخيرة الموجودة على الغرب لا يوجد بها موقف لتخديم الساكنين


----------



## فارس الظل (27 مارس 2007)

يا باشمهدس المشروع رائع 
بس عندي تعليق على كتلة البرج الموجودة في الناحية الجنوبية الغريبة من المسقط .... لايه مافيها موقف يقوم بتخديمها !!!!!!!


----------



## Muna Alno3man (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
اعتقد ان توزيع الكتل جميل و كذلك دراسة تنسيق الموقع الا ان الواجهات (الفتحات و التشطيبات و الالوان) تحتاج لدراسة بنفس المجهود الذي بزل في ال layout


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ فارس الطل والاخت منا علي ما ابديتموه من ملاحظات جادة وجديرة بالدراسة


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (30 أبريل 2007)

السودان بلد في طور النمو و النهضه العمرانية..و انا بفرح لمن تكون في مشاريع مدروسة و على مستوى في بلدي..


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
لو أخذت كتل المشروع توجيه أكبر نحو البحر كي تكون اغلب عناصر المشروع مطلة على البحر ...
الكتل غير مدروسة ...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 مايو 2007)

ارجو من الاخت سحر متابعة الموضوع وقراءته من البداية ، فالمشروع يطل علي النيل وليس البحر، كما ان الموقع وابعاده لا يساعد علي توجيه الكتل كلها نحو النيل...مع خالص التقدير


----------



## hameedov (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم .... 

جمىل جدا ان بدأ اخوتنا فى مصر نقل تجربتهم الثرة فى مجال المبانى السكنية الى السودان..... لدى استفسار عن الجدوة الالدوة 
الجدوة الاقتصادية للمشروع .. تكلفة البناء فى السودان عالية جدا مقارنة بمعظم الدول العربية مما سيؤدى الى ارتفاع سعر 
سعر الوحدات السكنية ارجو الافادة عن كيفية تجاوز هذه المشكلة ...................... حتى يتسنى لمعظم شرائح الطبقة الوسطى
الوسطى فى السودان الحصول على شقة فى مشروعكم الرائع .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز
مما لا شك فيه ان ما ذكرت هو مشكلة كبيرة جدا واقصد بذلك تكلة البناء بالسودان، وهي كبيرة جدا جدا مقارنة بمصر او حتي دبي....وهو ما ينعكس علي قيمة الوحدات فيما بعد وهي مشكلة لم نستطع تجاوزها حتي الان، للدرجة التي تهدد بعض المشروعات التي نقوم بتنفيذها بالتوقف بسبب مشكلات التمويل.....وزيادة التكلفة بشكل مبالغ فيه مع استمرار شركات المقاولات في الاعتراض علي الاسعار التي قدمت من طرفهم نتيجة للتغير المستمر في اسعار مواد البناء.....


----------



## esa_arch (4 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
جهد ملحوظ واتمنى لك التوفيق ولكن لو امكن دراسة اتجاه المبنى اكثر بحيث تعطي المبنى اتجاه البحر اكثر لو أخذت كتل المشروع توجيه أكبر نحو البحر كي تكون اغلب عناصر المشروع مطلة على البحر ...لكي تعطي اطلالة جميلة ..
تحتاج الى دراسة كتل المشروع اكثر .
وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا للملاحظات


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز احمد
التصميم جميل ورافي ولكن يوجد بعض الملاحظات 
1- عدد مواقف السيارات قليل نسبة الى عدد الوحدات السكنية
2- الكتلة الخامسة المطلة على النيل لا يوجد لها مواقف سيارات ولا مداخل للطورايء.
3- ارتفاع المباني كبير جدا في تقديري نسبة للنسيج العمراني المحيط في امدرمان كما اعتقد.
4- اقترح ان يتم تدريج الارتفاعات من المنخفض الى المرتفع من النيل الى الخارج وبالتالي تمكين اكبر قدر من الوحدات السكنية من الاطلال على النيل بالاضافة لتخفيض عدد الوحدات السكنية لتتلائم مع المساحة المتوفرة لمناطق الساحات والالعاب.
5- ارجو ادراج المساقط الافقية للاطلاع على التوزيع.
في الختام جهد راقي ومشكور
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 مايو 2007)

الاخ حسام
شكرا علي ابداء الملاحظات وبالفعل نحن بصدد اجراء بعض التعديلات علي المشروع حيث ان المشروع كان متوقفا لاسباب اجرائية من اصدار تراخيص وموافقات وخلافه وينظر ان نقوم باعداد تلك التعديلات واعدكم بوضع التصور العام للمشروع بالكامل بعد الانتهاء من تلك التعديلات باذن الله


----------



## المهندسة مرمر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> مشروع ابراج سكنية بادرمان بالسودان.......


 الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Insider (27 مارس 2009)

*ساعدني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم

يا بامهندس أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي خرط لأبراج أكثر من 7 طوابق ........
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Insider (27 مارس 2009)

أنا في أنتظارك ولك جزيل الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2009)

المشروع مميز و يشد الأنتباة

- ربط جيد للعمارات مما يعطيها أحساس مترابط كمشروع واحد.
- أستخدام جيد للألوان التي تمييز الجنوب.
-أستخدام جيد كموقع و تصميم مواقع العمارات كأكبر أستغلال لأطلالة العمارات علي النيل و أعطاء فراغ داخلي مفتوح بين العمارات لاعطاء خصوصية للمشروع و لاند أسكيب مطل علي النيل فيزيد النيل جمالا.
-الفتحات جميلة و متناسقة مع الكتل ولكن هل هي كافية للواحدات.
- أستخدام أستيل جيد تحتار في هاويته و لكنه يتفاعل مع البيئة المحيطة كأنة طرح جديد منها.
وكانه كشكل أبناء السودان حيث الطول الممشوق و البشرة الداكنة و دفاء المشاعر.

أخيرا أتمني أن أسكن بهذا المشروع و شكرا


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (27 مارس 2009)

واضح ان التصميم جميل ومتناسق الكتل والالوان لكن تفاصيل الواجهات تحتاج جهد اكثر لتواكب الجمال الناتج عن بقية التصميم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 مارس 2009)

اشكر الاخوة محمد شعير والطيب علي ، علي تلك الكلمات والتعليقات الجادة


----------



## خالد التليب سعيد (1 أبريل 2009)

نجد ان كل الكتل تمثل قطاعات من دوائر مختلفه لا الغريب اانه ولامركز من مراكز الدائره يقع علي النيل .لكي نؤمن منظر جميل للمستخدم (اعتقد هذا ما عناه eng-afify بالعناصر المحيطه به ) مع خالص ودي


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (1 أبريل 2009)

المشروع جميل 
وانشالله يتنفذ ....


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخت نورهان، واتمني ان يتم تنفيذه ولكن السودان يمر بظروف صعبة


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية 
وشيء جميل


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (2 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل فعلا نتمني تنفيذه قريبا بالسودان


----------



## shams.shams (24 فبراير 2010)

thnx 3l maghoooooooooood


----------



## mogadad (25 فبراير 2010)

الشغل رائع بسم الله ما شاء الله
لكن ليه الاطلاله على النيل مش واخده اكبر جزى من الكتل المعماريه


----------



## gmdss (1 مارس 2010)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> اشكرك اخت نورهان، واتمني ان يتم تنفيذه ولكن السودان يمر بظروف صعبة


 السلام عليكم اخي مشروع جميل وارجو توضيح ماذا تقصد بإن السودان يمر بظروف صعبة ؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 مارس 2010)

المقصود بذلك ان هناك حاله من عدم الاستقرار الاقتصادي والذي يؤثر سلبيا علي العديد من الجهات الممولة للمشروعات، بما فيها الجهات الحكومية ذاتها، أضف الي ذلك ما يشهده السودان من طفره عمرانيه ومعمارية تستلزم السير علي خطط تنموية دقيقة ومنظمة وهو ما لا يحدث هناك حتي الآن


----------



## gmdss (1 مارس 2010)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> المقصود بذلك ان هناك حاله من عدم الاستقرار الاقتصادي والذي يؤثر سلبيا علي العديد من الجهات الممولة للمشروعات، بما فيها الجهات الحكومية ذاتها، أضف الي ذلك ما يشهده السودان من طفره عمرانيه ومعمارية تستلزم السير علي خطط تنموية دقيقة ومنظمة وهو ما لا يحدث هناك حتي الآن


 مرحب بك اخي احمد حسني رضوان وحقيقة التصميم رائعة وجميل واتمني تنفيذه وبالنسبة لتمويله اخي الكريم الموضوع ليس جهات ممولة او اقتصاد ( السودان ) غير قادر علي بناء ابراج ولكن الموضوع ابعد من ذلك وارجو تزويدي بمكان القطعة لان حاليآ واجهة ام درمان النيلية شبه محجوزة بأكملها بطول يقارب ( 25 كيلومتر ) 90% منها لشركة جراند العقارية الكويتية لانشاء مدينة النور بمساحة اجمالية جبارة حوالي (120) مليون متر مربع تكلفته تقارب 10 مليار دولار والقطعة الشمالية ( بجوار كوبري ام درمان ) مجموعة شركات عارف الكويتية قطعة صغيرة الي حد ما 400 الف متر مربع ( تكلفة حوالي 500 مليون دولار ) وتم الانتهاء من البني التحتية له لانشاء مكاتب والبورصة السودانية الجديدة وعلي النيل الازرق هناك مشروع مشيرب (شركة الديار القطرية )امام القصر الرئاسي بتكلفة 400 مليون دولار والعمل جاري فيه وتم نصب الكرينات والكثير من المشروعات تجري مثل مدينة السنط العملاقة التابعة للحكومة السودانية مع مجموعة دال ودريم لاند بولاية الجزيرة وبروتسودان سنتر في البحر الاحمر وغيرها اما بالنسبة للتمويل اخي اكيد تعلم تخوف البنوك من التمويل العقاري واصبح هناك حساسية من هذه المسئلة ولكن سرعان ما ستنقشع خصوصآ في بلد مثل السودان لان هنالك فجوة عقارية ضخمة ( نوعيآ وكميآ ) ويقابلها طلب متزايد من المغتربين في الخليج والعالم الغربي والمهاجرين السودانيين الذين يريدون العودة ولكن الي وحدة سكنية تشابه ما كانو عليه او علي الاقل الخدمات التي كانت محيطة بهم ولذلك ستضطر جهات التمويل ( بالمخاطرة ) كما تتخيل هي ولكن سيعود عليها بالربح السريع ولك ان تعلم اخي انه تم بيع اول برج من مشروع مشيرب بعد الاعلان عن هذا المشروع في شهر والاخوة القطريين لم يكونو يتخيلو حجم الفجوة الفعلية وانه سيتم ( التهام ) اول عرض إسكاني حديث بهذه الصورة !!

إن شاء الله بتكون وضحت الصورة اخي الكريم احمد حسني وتقبل تحياتي 
لنا عودة إن شاء الله
​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم
اشكرك علي ردك التفصيلي، وقد اضفت الي معلومات هامة، فنحن نعمل بالسودان كمركز استشاري منذ حوالي 5 سنوات، وقد قمنا بتطوير عدة مشروعات لمباني عامة وسكنية، بعضها ملك للقطاع الخاص وبعضها مباني حكومية، ومنها علي سبيل المثال المنشآت الجديدة لكمبيوترمان، والمقر الجديد لوزارة العمل، والمخطط الاستراتيجي لجزيرة توتي، ومشروع توسعة النيل، وغيرها ونقوم بالتعاون مع كبريات البيوت الاستشارية بالسودان
وما لمسناه كما تقول ان هناك حاجة بل فجوة ليس فقط في قطاع الاسكان بل في كافة القطاعات من مباني عامة ومراكز تجارية وفنادق وغيرها، ولكن كما ذكرت لك ان الكثير من هذه المشروعات تتوقف ما لم تكن هناك جهات تمول تلك المشروعات، وكما اشرت انت الي الشركات القطرية والكويتية، هي شركات تقوم بانشاء مجمعات سكنية ضخمة داخل اسوار مغلقة، وينتهي الامر عند ذلك دونما تحقيق نهضة عمرانية حقيقية (مع احترامي الشديد لما تقوم به تلك الشركات)ولكن هناك حاجة الي بناء العديد من المشروعات والمنشآت التعليمية والصحية والحكومية الجديدة ، والتي تشكل الصورة الحقيقية للنهضة وعدم الاكتفاء بمجمعات سكنية مغلقة يحصل مطوروها علي مليارات الدولارات كمكاسب، ويظل الوضع خارجها كما هو عليه.....
هذه هي وجهة نظري
ومرة أخري انا سعيد بلقاءك في النتدي ومرحبا بك عضوا جديدا
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان*


----------



## gmdss (2 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا سعادة الدكتور مهندس احمد حسني رضوان الان فهمت وجهة نظرك واتفق معك 100% فعلا هناك مشروعات لها الاولوية وعلي رأسها المباني التعليمية والصحية واري اخي الكريم ان الحكومة في السنوات القادمة ستخطو خطوات لانتقال العاصمة من مركز الخرطوم الي جنوب غرب الخرطوم حيث المطار الجديد وكما تفضلت سيادتك في مشروع توسعة شارع النيل سيتم انتقال الوزارات من شارع النيل مع الاحتفاظ بالمباني القديمة ( كما سمعت ) وتجديدها وهناك رأي في الحكومة واتفق معه الي حد بعيد بأن إنشاء عاصمة جديدة علي اسس علمية افضل من الاحلال والتجديد لانها فوق طاقة السودان خاصة مشاريع توسعة الطرق الداخلية وما يقابله من تعويضات تعتبر فوق طاقة الحكومة لان الاراضي في الخرطوم تعتبر غالية جدآ ومرتفعة بصورة جنونية ومعك تمامآ تمامآ في ما قلت لكن لان النهضة العمرانية لانها حديثة بالنسبة للسودان ووجود فجوة ضخمة = سلبيات عديدة مع بعض الايجابيات

وبالنسبة للمشروعات التي تقوم بتنفيذها شركتكم الكريمةمثل كمبيوتر مان و تطوير جزيرة توتي فأسمح لي هل شركتكم عنوان الويب سايت لها egy icd او شيء مقارب لهذا ؟؟ وهي شركة مصرية 90% من مشروعاتها خارج القطر المصري في السودان وتصميماتها غاية في الروعة خاصة مقر شركة سكر كنانة الجديد ومباني كمبيوتر مان واعتقد برج الساحل والصحراء !! 

اخيرآ وليس اخرآ  هذا موقع مطار الخرطوم الجديد 
http://www.kniapiu.sd/ar/eng-main.html
وهذه مجلات المطار بها معلومات جميلة وطريقة عرضها شيقة 
http://www.kniapiu.sd/ar/magazine.html
وإن اردت اي شيء في الامكان تقديمه لن اتاخر عليك إن شاء الله


ولي اسئلة كثيرررررة لسعادتك إن شاء الله سأعرضها وتقبل مني خالص التحية والتقدير والاحترام


​


----------



## gmdss (2 مارس 2010)

نصب الكرين والبدء في مشروع مشيرب ( الديار للتطوير العقاري )​


----------



## gmdss (2 مارس 2010)

صورة خاصة لك تظهر مدينة السنط





​


----------



## tri (6 مارس 2011)

المشروع اكتر من رائع و احتاج الplans " المساقط الافقية " لان عندى مشروع سكنى السنة دى ارجو الافادة و جزاك الله كل خير.....


----------



## ehabsibaey (2 سبتمبر 2015)

thanks v much


----------



## busman2006 (30 أغسطس 2016)

ffff


----------



## busman2006 (31 أغسطس 2016)

sss


----------

